# Estimate from landscaper



## debodun (Aug 2, 2016)

I wanted overgrown weeds and small tree saplings mowed down that are growing around the foundations of my house and garage. The estimate - $1078 (tax included). The estimate also stated that the weeds and saplings would likely grow back, so there no guarantee on the work.

Is this estimate reasonable?

Here a photo of just the back of the garage, it's worse near the house.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 2, 2016)

I have hired help in my yard every month, their charge is usually around $45 to $50 per hour....thats 2 people and using his equipment (saws, edgers, weed-eaters, trailers)..they do whatever I ask, I feel this is a fair price as they work very hard in 100 degree weather.

If it were my property, I'd want the weeds and saplings sprayed with weed killer first, wait until they die then removed.


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> If it were my property, I'd want the weeds and saplings sprayed with weed killer first, wait until they die then removed.



I really don't like the idea of spraying toxic substances on my property.


----------



## Robusta (Aug 3, 2016)

debodun said:


> I really don't like the idea of spraying toxic substances on my property.



Good on you. I think that the estimate may be high,but without seeing the scope of work needing done around the house it is hard to tell.

A weedeater with a brush cutter would make quick work of that growth. Tree isn't even large enough to require a chain saw.

In my estimation the weeds shown on the side of the garage and the one sapling shown represent probably 2 hours work for one person.  Thousand dollars for one days work is one hell of a pay day. Get a couple more estimates.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 3, 2016)

After reading your detailed job description elsewhere for the price quoted you, I'd say it appears reasonable, as long as they also take away debris.  Weed whacking, hedge trimming, sapling removal, mulching in 6 specific areas around your property, a good days work for them.  And, they told you right...if the weeds and saplings are not mowed and cut out on a regular basis, they will grow back.  So, to invest this kind of money, it would be an incentive to keep up with weed control after they are finished.


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2016)

Gemma said:


> it would be an incentive to keep up with weed control after they are finished.



That's why I have to hire help - because I can't do it anymore.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 3, 2016)

Awwww heck, if I lived closer...I've removed stubborn vines from our yard in the most unorthodox ways. There was one that had little suckers besides wrapping around the cable wires. I carefully freed the cable wires. Then tied strategic points of the vine. A bungee cord connecting the tied off vine to the grill of my car. Carefully back up the car and TahhhDahhh! Entire vine down to the deepest roots completely gone. Callie can dig craters on command. If we lived closer we'd clear your yard for a pineapple pizza and dog treats.


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> If we lived closer we'd clear your yard for a pineapple pizza and dog treats.



I'm not sure we have pineapple pizzas up here. With the large Italian population, they go for the more traditional ones. Dog treats, however, can get obtained everywhere.


----------



## IKE (Aug 3, 2016)

I know you said that you don't want to use chemicals but the only way to stop them from growing again, after trimming them down to ground level, is to kill the root system and that takes a chemical......spray them with Roundup or similar product and they will not reappear.


----------

